# TP-LINK TL-WR841N getting R.T.O Issue



## surya_sapui (Jun 3, 2015)

Dear Guys, i recently buy TP-LINK TL-WR841N wireless modem, i configured it correctly i think.
After Configure link come but after few seconds & default gateway Getting R.T.O & link gone.then again after few minutes again link coming then again gone.

I have cable broadband, i changed the lan cables.but ping 192.168.0.1 no drops there.

I reconfigured all settings.Upgrade firmware.I changed MTU site 1500 to 1440 but same prob.

All static ip configured, Clone mac address from pc.but link come for few second & again gone then again come & gone.

What should i do guys.Kindly help


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2015)

surya_sapui said:


> Dear Guys, i recently buy TP-LINK TL-WR841N wireless modem, i configured it correctly i think.
> After Configure link come but after few seconds & default gateway Getting R.T.O & link gone.then again after few minutes again link coming then again gone.
> 
> I have cable broadband, i changed the lan cables.but ping 192.168.0.1 no drops there.
> ...



Try to get the router to detect your connection.
I also have cable modem and LAN cable goes to this router. Works just fine.
Try to reset the router and then try.
Have you tried to use the supplied CD yet?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2015)

run ipconfig /all & tracert <website name> when pc is directly connected to cable broadband & when connected via w8968 & post the results here.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jun 4, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> run ipconfig /all & tracert <website name> when pc is directly connected to cable broadband & when connected via w8968 & post the results here.



Through Router

View attachment 15484

Directly connected to pc
View attachment 15483


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2015)

attachment function is broke for quite some time here,use imgur.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jun 5, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> attachment function is broke for quite some time here,use imgur.



With Router

*i.imgur.com/X2KKgIg.jpg


Without Router

*i.imgur.com/hH9JZE0.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2015)

have you enabled the mac cloning feature in router to set your router mac address same as your pc mac address?


----------



## surya_sapui (Jun 5, 2015)

already done. From Today R.T.O getting stop suddenly. now getting connectivity.


----------

